# Choosing sharpening stones



## theophany (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey,
I am planning on spending around $350 to get the best proression of sharpening stones for my brother. I would like them all to be made by the same company, he is a little weird that way. And also all the same line, so no like shapton pro and also shapton glass. I was wondering what the best all around stones I can get for my budget are. I figured I would get 1 coarse stone somewhere between 220-400, 1 medium somewhere between 800-2000, and one fine somewhere between 6000-8000, and also 1 flattening plate (this can be a different brand). I have heard great things about the chosera's, shapton glass,masahiro, and gesshin. Should I include a honing rod or should I include leather stoping block??Which is better?Thanks for any advice.

For reference, the only knife he has now is an old hickory chef knife. In the future I imagine he will add a combination of really high quality carbon and stainless knives.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If you are going to spend that kind of money you might as well get the best, Geshin 400, 2K and 8K. But you could save a lot of money going for the 3pc set of 400, 2K and 6K. Throw in the 220 just cause it's not that much more money. In actualllity I think 2 or 3 different specialty OEM's make these for Geshin, but your brother doesn't have to know that.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You need to remember that sharpening stones disappear after a while of usage. Even the best only last for so long.

Also, since you mentioned that he only has one knife, I'm assuming that he's not a pro at sharpening yet. You can ruin a good stone if your technique is off.

The set below is very decent, if not great. It served me well throughout my beginning years of professional knife sharpening. He will not be disappointed.

https://www.petersofkensington.com....arpening-Whetstone-Rough-Medium-240-1000.aspx
https://www.petersofkensington.com....ening-Whetstone-Fine-Superfine-3000-8000.aspx
https://www.dmtsharp.com/sharpeners/specialty/dia-flat-lapping-plate-1


----------



## theophany (Jul 5, 2017)

If I go the Geshin route, which specific ones should I get? They seem to have many different kinds of 400, 2000, and 6000 stones. Is there a difference in quality between their splash and go /soaking stones? Should I also look into hones/strops??


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Look at my previous answer. Strops are for a razor-finish that the typical cook has no use for, the 8K stone falls in that category also, very fine slicing with little or now board contact involved.

Their splashn'go stones are not quite as good, but some people find them convenient. But the soak time is not very long for the regular stones.

I should add that you get the diamond flattening plate also.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Geez sometimes I talk before I think, theophany, what kind of knives are we sharpening here?


----------



## theophany (Jul 5, 2017)

Right now he has an old hickory chef knife and an old hickory paring knife. In the future i imagine he will add higher end stainless and carbon steels. I know he really wants to get a bob kramer one day, or atleast he has said that before.


----------

